# need help!



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

hello everyone

Im planning to get some plants that look like grass, any suggestion? 


Can someone explain to me what is the use of c02, do i need to have c02? im not planning to get lots of plants, i just want to have some green color in my tank.


thank you


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

i have a follow up question. can i just use the flourish excel instead of getting a co2 system?im not going to fill my tank with plants just a few dwarf hairgrass or microsword.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

to answer your first question. Co2 + Light = Photosynthesis (to put it simply)

Yes excel would work. You could also make your own Co2 using the sugar + yeast DIY method.

Just curious what size is your tank? What type of lighting do you have or going to use (for the plants)?


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

i have 20 gallon long tank. is co2 or flourish excel safe for fish? i heard that they can be harmful to fish, is that true? i dont want to add more equipment thats why im asking if its possible to have plants in tank without co2.


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

btw my lighting is coralife aqualight 34 watts and the size of my tank is 30x12x12


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Flourish Excel is safe when used in the proper quantity. To have a carpet of dwarf hair grass you will need more equipment (lighting in particular). I recommend adding another 34watt fixture and dosing the flourish. I also recommend investing in a good algae crew i.e. amano shrimp and ottos.


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

are you saying that i dont need to use any co2 equipment? lighting and flourish excel is all i need?how about the co2 equipment?is that safe on fish? btw why is the flourish excel harmful if you overdose it?what will happen?too much co2 is bad for fish?


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

im sorry for asking too much. i love my fish and i dont want to shorten their lives


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Pressurized Co2 is better. But flourish will work. Yes fish breathe oxygen in the water, too much Co2 will cause suffocation. So follow the directions listed on the bottle and you will be fine.


----------



## not so master reefer (Mar 26, 2009)

thanks dj for answering all of my question! i just have 1 last question for you :frusty: why is pressurized co2 better?can the pressurized co2 overdose?


----------

